# Skaven Army Book?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I got some vouchers for christmas, one needs to be spent before the end of the year and I'm thinking on using it to get the Skaven Army book, but I wanted to make sure it wasn't going to be replaced soon by a new army book, so does anyone know if it's safe to get it?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Should be. It's still relatively new and I've not heard any rumours of it getting redone any time soon. Only army book that I can remember hearing rumours about is the HE book...


----------

